# First walk outside



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

So, the big day is nearly here - tomorrow, Rosie will be allowed out for the first time!!

Sadly, I have had to switch my days at work this week so I won't be at home during the day. But I am reserving the right to be the first to take her out (which I have earned by doing almost all the late night/early morning garden trips and being the only one to bath her), so she'll just have to wait until the evening. Probably better without the kids anyway!

So, does anyone have any tips as to what to do - just once around the block or a trip out to the local park or what? We live in a very quiet village, so I don't think there would be much to scare her nearby. But, is it best to go where there are no roads?

Am I over-thinking this, as usual?

Louise x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a tip!!!! HAVE FUN!!! it's your first walk....go as long as you like....she will likely get tired...Lady only made it around the block once on her first walk


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I have a tip!!!! HAVE FUN!!! it's your first walk....go as long as you like....she will likely get tired...Lady only made it around the block once on her first walk


See, I knew I was over-thinking it!

Thanks Amanda!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It depends on whether you have got her used to the lead yet. They don't usually like the lead at first, so if she is not used to it and you want her to have fun, I would take her to a park and put her on a long line, holding the end and letting the rest drag so she can have a sense of freedom and explore. But I'm not a great "dog on a lead" person. Whatever you do, enjoy!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I think it may surprise you what she wants to do. When we first got Rufus we thought we weren't supposed to take him on a long walk at first as he was so young but he just wanted to go and go and go forever! He was never tired out! until we got back home and he passed out for hours ahaha

It will be fun no matter what you do. She will love exploring the outside finally. Have fun!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

We're lucky because we have quite a large back garden, so she's pretty used to running about for ages like a mad thing anyway - I can't see her getting tired out, unless it is as a result of having so many new things to see and sniff!

I'll report back after tomorrow evening!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck Louise. You are lucky to live in a village with not much traffic as that was the main thing that hampered Alfie's 1st walk. He was terrified everytime a car went passed him! Look forward to hearing how it goes 

Enjoy............. x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Put her on a long line or flexi and just let her have a good old romp and a sniff round at all those exciting doggy smells. One book I have read describes dogs having a good sniff around or 'smell walk' as 'reading a newspaper' - she'll be figuring out who's around, how old they are, what's been going on and all sorts of other good stuff they glean from smelling that we can't begin to imagine. Just enjoy watching they'll be plenty of time for lead work and training


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh how funny thats what we say when we're if "just hang on Wilfs reading his emails" lol. Hope you both enjoy Louise its been a while coming. Maybe walking on the streets while its quiet is nt a bad thing so that she does get used to the traffic noise, rather than being overly nervous later on. I think if your in a secure place just take her off the lead while she's young she wont want to go far away and it'll get her used to it then just practise your recall ... be confident and have a great time at least the light and weathers on your side x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I decided to work from home this afternoon and took her out on a sneaky first walk when I got home. She loved it - she met a lady I normally see with her labrador, minus the labrador for once, which was probably lucky. Then she ate some bird poo, did lots of sniffing and got a little concerned at the noise of the bin men, so we turned around and went the other way. A bit more sniffing, a lot of ignoring me, despite the kibble in my hand and then back home. Very enjoyable!

I think I will take a break later and Rosie and I can walk up with our nanny to pick up my daughter from pre-school. And then that will be it for the first day, I think! I'm too much of a scaredy cat to do off-lead yet!!!

Oh, I've booked her into puppy classes at the local dog training school too, starting tomorrow night. She officially has a busier social life than me now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY! sounds like a fabulous walk!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Then she ate some bird poo, did lots of sniffing and got a little concerned at the noise of the bin men, so we turned around and went the other way.


If there are things that Flo doesn't like - objects, noises, I don't turn round and walk the other way in case she thinks I'm worried about it in which case she may worry more. I get her to look at me then yawn a bit, maybe lick my lips (calming signals for a dog which kind of means 'hey it's fine stay calm, nothing to worry about) then walk straight up to and past what ever it is. She's been fretting about bird scarer guns which are new to her so I yawn away - they're boring - let's just get on and she seems to relax. She also growled at a skip a week ago which just appeared on a regular route - so lots more yawning and lip licking. I think the village people think I'm very tired and over worked To see more about this look up kikopup on youtube.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> If there are things that Flo doesn't like - objects, noises, I don't turn round and walk the other way in case she thinks I'm worried about it in which case she may worry more. I get her to look at me then yawn a bit, maybe lick my lips (calming signals for a dog which kind of means 'hey it's fine stay calm, nothing to worry about) then walk straight up to and past what ever it is. She's been fretting about bird scarer guns which are new to her so I yawn away - they're boring - let's just get on and she seems to relax. She also growled at a skip a week ago which just appeared on a regular route - so lots more yawning and lip licking. I think the village people think I'm very tired and over worked To see more about this look up kikopup on youtube.


Thanks Mandy, that's helfpul to know. We were lucky today because I spotted the truck before she did and could tell it was going to be going where we were heading, so I turned around as if that had been my plan all along. It was as we were walking away that she heard the noises and started looking a bit worried. 

I did find myself re-assuring her by saying good girl and then realised that was the wrong thing to do (reinforcing unwanted behavoiur and all that) - will try harder next time!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Enjoy your trip with Rosie up to pre-school, lots of socialising with all the mums and little ones. I've seen somewhere that a puppy should meet 100 different people before they are 4 months old so one outing like that should get you half way there 

If you take a puppy to pre-school where lots of mums are just letting go of there youngest children you'll probably start a rush on puppies with all the still slightly broody mums who don't want more children 

There's a run on puppies at my little ones lower school and about 6 mums whose children have just started reception year have got puppies in the last few months.

I have a 16 and 13 year old then a last minute 5 year (hey - getting old better have another quickly) now I have Flo (way too old and knackered for another - lets get a puppy)


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> you'll probably start a rush on puppies with all the still slightly broody mums who don't want more children


I have no idea what you are talking about,

Louise, Mily (age 3), Max (age 2) and Rosie (12 weeks).


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about,
> 
> Louise, Mily (age 3), Max (age 2) and Rosie (12 weeks).


Haha 

(Just found out that you can't post a message with just "Haha" as it says it is too short - there that should do it - post)


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Puppy class is the best! It definitely gives you time to bond with your puppy and learn all the things you want to know. Also a really good time letting them socialize, especially if you don't have many dogs living near you. Enjoy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you been to puppy class yet?... too lazy to look back to see when you were going lol. Great image of you yawning and lip licking Mandy. Wilf used to love it when we went to school every day and all the kids got to know him and stroke him its a great experience for everyone ... and yes our school was like that but appeared to be more the women around 40 whose kids were getting a bit more independant x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It was puppy class this evening. Great fun and we even met up with an old friend - Phoebe the chocolate lab from the puppy party. Lots of dogs that were bigger than Rosie so she seemed to be quite over her little domineering phase. She's fast asleep now - too much excitement!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> It was puppy class this evening. Great fun and we even met up with an old friend - Phoebe the chocolate lab from the puppy party. Lots of dogs that were bigger than Rosie so she seemed to be quite over her little domineering phase. She's fast asleep now - too much excitement!


I love the training aspect with dogs and still go weekly with Flo. Are you in a hall or field? Flo starts beginners agility on Tuesday, can't wait, though I'm a bit worried I'll make a bit of a show of myself running round the course with her. I can't remember when I last ran - I think it was after a bus about 30 years ago!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

We're in a hall. Because it's,puppies, I think. It's at a riding club so there's lots of space outdoors. Maybe we'll graduate on to that when we can be trusted!

Agility sounds good. I'd like to do something like that with Rosie eventually. Report back afterwards, please!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

How many puppies in the class, Louise?
Mandy, agility sounds awesome. Definitely keep us updated. Want to hear all about it.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Would love to do agility with Teddy, but unfortunately I ain't agile enough for that. I think you need to run along with them? No chance of that then Ah well.....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What with nuts and berries and all this running and jumping your going to be agile in no time Mandy you put me to shame... go on Tressa who needs aerobics x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> What with nuts and berries and all this running and jumping your going to be agile in no time Mandy you put me to shame... go on Tressa who needs aerobics x


You don't need to run the course with them and the skill is to find the shortest route for yourself so you don't slow your dog down but can still instruct them where to go - I was speaking to a mum in the playground about it and she said "oh no I couldn't do that I wouldn't be able to get over the jumps" - conjures up a wonderful image doesn't it.

Must admit that I could do losing a pound or two - maybe even a stone or two before I start running around a field trying to keep up with Flo.

My biggest problem would be remembering the course. If you compete you walk the course then have to remember it. I would probably get half way round then forget where to go - don't think you'll ever see Flo at Crufts with her poor old wobbly, forgetful 'mum' in tow


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my goodnes ... I would nt stand a chance neither would the poor dog... imagine that woman thinking you were going to be doing the slalom, and going threw those tubes,up on the tables oh thats a youtube video i would love to see ... Maybe Flo blowing a whistle and you doing the course:undwech:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Can you just imagine!!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh my goodnes ... I would nt stand a chance neither would the poor dog... imagine that woman thinking you were going to be doing the slalom, and going threw those tubes,up on the tables oh thats a youtube video i would love to see ... Maybe Flo blowing a whistle and you doing the course:undwech:


ahahahahaha


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> How many puppies in the class, Louise


I think there were about 6. Quite a variety of breeds and sizes which was nice.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I think there were about 6. Quite a variety of breeds and sizes which was nice.


Yeah, our first puppy class was 6, with all different breeds which was good because some were small and some were big so Rufus got used to both. We "graduated" from that one and are now in the intermediate (haha) but there are only 4 this time and all small. Ah well, still good to get them used to other dogs (and people)!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady just graduated from her intermediate class...we had about 4 too...nice and small.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Lady just graduated from her intermediate class...we had about 4 too...nice and small.


We've only had one class so far (this Saturday) so we'll see how they all get on  One of the pups was in Rufus's last class too so it was nice to see him. The other 2 are girls and Rufus was happy about that  bahaha


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:LOL!


----------

